# Crushed em!



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Pics and report to come!


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Not cool!!!

Got me all amped up...looking forward to the report!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I have been waiting to see some reports from the past few days I a noticed numerous boats heading out since Weds. Looking forward to hearing the details.

Robert


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

EODangler said:


> Not cool!!!


Yeah really, what kind of a report is I'll tell ya later?:001_huh:


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

A gotta get some sleep cause I ain't slept much in 3 days kinda report


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

It was a Rig trip I think.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wake the heck up......


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

*Report*

Waited the rest of the year to see some pictures. :whistling:


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

chris...:whistling:


----------



## Skillet (Dec 26, 2011)

Bueller...........:whistling:


----------

